

Do You Trust Larry Page? - ishansharma
https://stratechery.com/2015/do-you-trust-larry-page/

======
wlamont
Very insightful article from Ben. Although the conglomerates are not in vogue
at the moment several conglomerates dominate the business world: GE, Siemens,
etc... Actually I see a lot of parallels between Googles maturation and say
GE's. Both started with a niche product but then diversified into more complex
systems as they matured.

